# VR6 beetle



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

Would You like to see a VR6 beetle? or just stay with the 1.8t and the 2.0??







or anything else?


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

ummmm twin turbo huh? that would be sweet







to bad it wont happen


----------



## kbell26 (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Anyway bring out the street legal beetle cup with the vr6 please as a last run beetle VW, i would get one in a heartbeat.
ohhh man i could finally convince the car guys at work to like the beetle..


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (kbell26)*

yeah that would be nice, i get a lot of crap for having a beetle, its sitll nice though cause its funny they all have there lil hondas and crap and they wont race me cause they think thell kill me but wont race so its stupid lol


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ummmm twin turbo huh? that would be sweet







to bad it wont happen







[HR][/HR]​unfortunately, probably not from the factory. but HPA motorsports did make that VR6-TT beetle... along with a mk4 GTI w/ the same setup... i think awd 6spd manual, 0-60 in 4.2sec








nuts.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Please lock your polls. I also removed the two choices that weren't originally posted.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Although it would be nice, I doubt we will see a VR Beetle.


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

yeah im looking for from the factory though, they should, the jetta sells well with them, you would think they would at least try and make one, even make it just a VR6 Turbo.. but it wont happen we can dream!


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

i think you can order a twin turbo vr6 from HPA motorsports...
just some specs to start you off on what they've done to theirs...
HP: 490
TQ: 525 
Transmission: 4-motion 6 speed, HPA Race clutch
Driveline: Audi/Vw 4-motion with Haldex
Suspension: KW coilovers v1, v2, or v3's your choice
Brakes: Porsche 993, 996 or GT2 upgrade
blah blah blah.... http://www.hpamotorsport.com/index1.htm


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (NEU-BUG)*

yeah to bad just for the engine its 23 grand.. lol more than i paid for my bug


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

If i could afford it, i would probably do it. I just can't wait until high school drags up here, finally get to see what the bug can do!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

I still don't get the point of the VR6, unless you're crazy and _don'i_ like turbos, or plan on turbocharging it to get crazy performance (a la HPA), or we're talking about the 3.2l (or later 3.6l) VR6


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (ASurroca)*

it would be a better choice and vwoa could get rid of the 2.0 and the problems with it. I also think that the VR6 is one of the best options that they make and if they made a turbo version for like the turbo s it would be a really nice upgrade!


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Dont get me wrong i love turbo, think its one of the best things that they ever did, however on a vr6 they might be willing to also put a bigger turbo on it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Trust me when you drive by in a VR6 Nb they know somethings up.


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (BestVwClub)*

lol yeha it would be sweet though, lol all the people in there lil gt mustangs would be all i can take that lol and then just blow by them.. thats what im talking about


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

Here is our VR6 Beetle....


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (eurotechracing)*

thats sweet, u guys wanna do it to mine???


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (eurotechracing)*

How long did that conversion take??? And what did it cost?


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats sweet, u guys wanna do it to mine???







[HR][/HR]​
We would love to do the swap in your car. The swap takes one week and cost's 6,000.00


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (eurotechracing)*

is that 6k for a brand new mk4 12V VR6?? that's cleaaan... dayam!
btw... bout the factory VR beetles, you could try and import the RSi from europe....


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (III)*

Hey i wonder if i couldnt get like a magazine to come out and do it.. lol i wish i had 6 grand i would jump all over it..


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

how about HPA's twin turbo quattro beetle 508hp mmmmm.....


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (water&air)*

never seen it, got pics by any chance?


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (NEU-BUG)*

thats sweet.. one day i will do that conversion.. wish VWOA would do it for me though!


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

I'd love to see VR6 NB's someday but for now I love my 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Paul


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (GreenFelix00)*

will a 30V V6 from say a passat or a jetta GLI fit into the beetle???


----------



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (MA_XXX)*

The VR6 would be nice, yes. But I think supply and demand would just not work out for VWOA. I mean, face it, to the rest of the world this is a girls car. And majority of slaes are to women. And I think most women just dont care. No offense to anyone....especially women.!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (arizonaluke2)*

Forget the VR6... I just want to make sure that we get the 2.5l I5, 2.0l Turbo, and 2.0l TDI that the MkVs will be getting when they're out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (ASurroca)*

3.1 VR6 factory....maybe a 3.2 24valve??? A plain vr6 is boring.....
Not sounding like the adverage Nb is what would drive the male sales....








Been Kicking ass all over in the car just finished and loving it...


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (BestVwClub)*

I'm not giving up God's Motor.








You can take the 1.8T to 450hp as a daily driver. I forget where I read the article, but some Swiss engineers did it as an experiment. I'll try to look for it later, as I'm sure many will emphatically protest.


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (paultakeda)*

o.k. but how long will it last before you ruin the motor at 450hp?


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Ibid)*

See my sig for a couple of fine HPA VR6 conversions


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (pstoppani)*

PSTOPPANI: Where can i get that bumper?? Its not the Beetle Cup Connection Or SF bumper is it?? Their was a big discussion on that bumper on newbeetle.org people where trying to find it, it looks better than the Beetle Cup Connections one.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 beetle (europower_TS)*

Pete, you must be the envy of VWVortex







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (ASurroca)*

http://www.bestvwclub.com/imag...n.mpg 



_Modified by BestVwClub at 5:22 PM 5-16-2003_


----------



## Funkdog (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (BestVwClub)*

Wasn't the New Beetle RSI suppose to have AWD and a VR6?


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

I thik I'll just wait for the 150hp TDI. It's available in Europe for other cars, probably wouldn't fit in the Beetle. The specs I read said that it would give the turbo S a run for the money and still get about 40 mpg.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo99jetta* »_lol yeha it would be sweet though, lol all the people in there lil gt mustangs would be all i can take that lol and then just blow by them.. thats what im talking about









Why would you 1.8T drivers want an N/A VR6 instead















Put a chip and exhaust on your 1.8t and you will spank the N/A vr6 12 v all over the road and a few Mustang GT's.
Not to mention the 1.8T is lighter providing better handling through better weight distribution!!!
You fail to even mention the TDI options for NB out there!

No if you are talking the Twin Turbo HPA Quattro version, that's a different story. 
But you will never ever see a car like that coming off of the production line at VW in North America


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_Forget the VR6... I just want to make sure that we get the 2.5l I5, 2.0l Turbo, and 2.0l TDI that the MkVs will be getting when they're out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Love the work that HPA does, but it's a bit out of reach for most of us.
Agree that the 2.0T will be plenty of fun.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, I want the TT's 250 hp turbo WITH DSG please. Or, for kicks, the new RS3's 350hp turbo 6 would be fun.
Thanks.
-esr


_Modified by esr at 5:32 AM 5-24-2003_


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (esr)*

http://www.bestvwclub.com 3.1 vr6 beetle


----------



## bugley (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

I'd go for the vr6 as long as its all-wheel drive (awd). I just wish my S was awd right now.


----------



## CarZOne (May 24, 2003)

It sure as hell would be interesting.


----------



## mistahill (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: VR6 beetle (Turbo99jetta)*

all it needs is 4 motion
I dont know what they are waiting for, most others are going that after the suv boom


----------

